# How much light? Co2?



## Griggs2121 (Aug 18, 2003)

OK! I've been thinking of going plants in my Piranha Tank. I'm thinking its gonna be a 75G Although it could be a 55G either way, I was wondering how much lighting you put in your 55 and/or 75 and how much Co2, DIY or Pressurized.

My main concern is whether or not the RBPs will hide from the light therefore making it pointless to put live plants. Thing is I have a 130W PC 48" that I would really like to make use of. I'm thinking for a 75G I might want more light than that, but you get the idea.

Also, how do you deal with algae? Piranhas will tend to kill/eat algae eaters, although a big pleco might work.

So, lights for tanks, how the lights affect the fish, Co2, and the algae fight.... Please leave answers to any of those questions, also other suggestions. Thanks!

*Oh and any pics of your planted Piranha tanks


----------



## willis18 (Feb 4, 2004)

Your P's will eventually get used to your lighting.. Mine took about two weeks to get used to when my light is on and off. I would use a timer and have the light on around 8 to 10 hours a day. As far as algae goes you can either keep up on maitenence or go with a large pleco. Or you could use the chemicals but I use chemicals as a last resort.

Wish I could post a pic of the tank but I dont have it hosted anywhere


----------



## Griggs2121 (Aug 18, 2003)

What do you mean matience, I wipe off the glass and stuff, but it would be nice if there was a little more of a balance.

this site will host it otherewise send me the pic, I'll host it for ya [email protected]


----------



## ShaneN. (Mar 8, 2004)

i dumped a pleco in. well actually he was somehow on the log i bought but that's a whole other story. but, anyways, he's still alive and kickin'. i'm not sure they even see him. he just stays in the same spot for weeks at a time lol.


----------



## willis18 (Feb 4, 2004)

yeah wiping off the glass will work. DO that when you do water changes and you dont really need a PLeco otherwise get a pleco. But they sh*t a lot!!!!


----------



## LEON (Dec 5, 2003)

It all depends on what type of plants you get. I recommend low/medium light plants - anubis, swords, etc. As mentioned already, get a timer. Plants get used to a scheduale and it will greatly reduce alge. Try liguid CO2 before investing in a expensive system with a good plant fert. (Kent; check prices at Big Als). Give it about two weeks and check the results. Attached are pics of my 180 that I recently set up. Plants are growing very well, especially the anubis.


----------



## Griggs2121 (Aug 18, 2003)

wow, thats a great looking anubis, I've never seen them get that tall before, unless thats a different plant that what I'm thinking of, either way looks good.

What are some other ideas for plants, im thinking amazon words, anubis, java fern. I'd like a short grassy plant to put in the front, but I haven't had any luck keeping them alive


----------



## LEON (Dec 5, 2003)

The big plant is a anubis. Most of the small foreground plants that you are thinking of require lots of light and CO2. If you look at the pic I posted you can see the plant of the far right. I don't know the name, but it will put out lots of root stems along its length. Break these off and plant them in the foreground. You can spread them out like ivy. Very easy to grow and it will give you the look that you are looking for.


----------



## Griggs2121 (Aug 18, 2003)

Well Im thinking about buying another 100W or better light, so I should be close to 230+ watts. So thats pretty high lighting


----------



## Griggs2121 (Aug 18, 2003)

oh, How many people have had problems with their Piranhas eating their plants?


----------



## mbraun15 (Feb 23, 2003)

heres mine jsut exodons though waiting to buy a rhom


----------



## Griggs2121 (Aug 18, 2003)

Who has had problems with their Piranhas eating the the plants?

And please leave the specs of your planted Piranha Tank

Thanks!


----------



## SLANTED (Dec 7, 2003)

I have live plants in all my tanks and I have never had a problem with them eating the plants, though my latest irritan will throw a tantrum and take a chunk out of a leaf now and then when I don't feed him.

I have gone all anubias sp. in my tanks. BTW the anubias picture before is an anubias barteri. There are MANY kinds of anubias and they are great plants for a p tank. Too bright of a light will really have an effect on the behavior of your ps. Barteri need only the lowest amount of light and provide great cover so your ps won't have to adjust to an extreme amount of light. Plus they are super hardy. I don't need to add any extra CO2 and only the occasional suppliment.

75 gal, approx 4 ft long and 30" tall. All anubias sp. plus one sword
60 gal long standard, all anubias sp. 
10 gal, all anubias
30 gal, anubias and grass


----------



## Griggs2121 (Aug 18, 2003)

Do you have any pictueres of your tanks? How much lighting do you have in them? and what Co2 if any?


----------



## Griggs2121 (Aug 18, 2003)

can anyone else leave their specs?


----------



## soulfly (Aug 7, 2003)

100g 
220w 4-55w pc
I had a water sprite jungle on the top and had some jungle vals on the bottom.


----------



## Griggs2121 (Aug 18, 2003)

thx, anyone else?


----------



## Husky_Jim (May 26, 2003)

110g
4 light tubes+reflectors
undergravel heater
2" of leaf mold under the gravel
3" of gravel (mixed)
Root tabs (Aquarium Ph.)
Seachem Flourish
Seachem Flourish Excell










Now the plants are 3x in size than in the pic and more where added...


----------



## Griggs2121 (Aug 18, 2003)

Awesome looking tank!

I would guess that each bulb is 40W, so that makes 160W. That seems like kinda low lighting to me, but I can't ever keep plants alive, so what do I know? hehe, how are your plants doing and how are they growing?

What is leaf mold?
What is roots tab?

Thats a great looking tank though geez


----------

